# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Фото суицида [не для слабонервных!]

## grey

и т.д. здесь и здесь (по второй ссылке ЕЩЁ УЖАСНЕЕ!!!)

НЕ ДЛЯ СЛАБОНЕРВНЫХ (особенно по второй ссылке)

Наводит на разные мысли

----------


## Night

Заходил я туда.Впечатление неочень.Этот сайт на первой странице в поиске.

----------


## grey

у меня тоже сначала когда увидел все эти ужасы было ужасное впечатление, но потом задумался: опять грёбаные стереотипы. когда я прохожу каждый день мимо кошки, которую сбила машина на дороге и у которой все кишки наружу, то я прохожу и практически даже нет эмоций. а если вижу труп чела даже на фотке то ужасно. а ведь какая разница между челом и кошкой? оба животные, только у одного мозг дорос до общения и т.д.

но самое главное когда смотришь на эти фотки, то думаешь что будешь так же выглядеть, но когда понимаешь что тебе всё это уже будет пох., то всё становиться опять нормально

----------


## Night

> но самое главное когда смотришь на эти фотки, то думаешь что будешь так же выглядеть, но когда понимаешь что тебе всё это уже будет пох., то всё становиться опять нормально


 В том то и суть.Когда я спросил у одного человека"представляешь что останется после падения?и реакция родителей"Он просто ответил "нормально,ведь ты об этом и знать не будешь,для тебя все кончится,никаких эмоций"

----------


## Crash

Смотрел как-то раньше. Но мой вид после смерти мне как-то пофиг :roll: Так что неинтересно.

----------


## Alice

Посмотрела. Впечатления не самые приятные. Даже жутко стало, но жутко не от того что это труп, к трупам я отношусь спокойно, все мы когда-нибудь умрем, а жутко от того что эти люди это сами с собой сделали. Попробовала представить о чем они в тот момент думали, и какие у них были мотивы что бы отправить свои мозги в другой конец комнаты... Ничего толкового на ум не пришло... Если когда-нибудь все-таки решусь, то только яды или таблетки...

----------


## grey

> отправить свои мозги в другой конец комнаты...


 автокатастрофа, упадёт какой-нить кран на башку... - это не суицид, но труп будет иметь подобный вид.[/code]

----------


## Alice

Да, но есть разница или это сам человек с собой сделал, осознанно, или это несчастный случай. Трупы конечно будут похожи. Но я уже говорила, что дело не в самом трупе, а в том на что способен человек по отношению к себе...

----------


## Пантера

Как ни странно ни каких эмоций

----------


## УбейсяВеником

да так ниче особенного.... ничего.... просто я тож подумала, пип как хреново, что люди  с собой такое делают.... а потом ведь вспоминаешь о своем печальном опыте..... пииииии

----------


## grey

http://www.suicidemethods.net/pix/listpix.htm заходить только тем кто уверен в своей психике!!! Я серьёзно!!!

после увиденного долго не захочется умирать

----------


## Night

> http://www.suicidemethods.net/pix/listpix.htm заходить только тем кто уверен в своей психике!!! Я серьёзно!!!
> 
> после увиденного долго не захочется умирать


 Blunt force trauma и Guns  жесть.

----------


## Axel Morph

> http://www.suicidemethods.net/pix/listpix.htm заходить только тем кто уверен в своей психике!!! Я серьёзно!!!
> 
> после увиденного долго не захочется умирать


 Читал людей, которые это собирали. Больше похоже на книгу по медицине...

----------


## Пантера

> а ведь какая разница между челом и кошкой? оба животные, только у одного мозг дорос до общения и т.д.


 Лично для меня видеть смерть животного, намного больнее нежели смерть человека

----------


## Alexxx

> Лично для меня видеть смерть животного, намного больнее нежели смерть человека


 А знаешь, для меня наоборот. Ну, за исключением таких людей которые мыслят как ты

PS. Админ, ну что за дела...

----------


## grey

> PS. Админ, ну что за дела...


 ну чем я опять не угодил?

----------


## Betta

фу блин какая гадость...не хотела бы я так выглядеть...
надо спомощбю пистолето умирать в висок самое нормальное со стороны по мне

----------


## Alexxx

> Сообщение от Alexxx
> 
> PS. Админ, ну что за дела...
> 
> 
>  ну чем я опять не угодил?


 да писмец я получил ято кАзёл и спамер и ни одного поста
а у меня только этот уже 5-й

----------


## Undead

после просмотра трупа провисевшего 5 дней(deadhouse.ru)думал что повесившиеся выглядят гораздо хуже...

----------


## Artist

\Лично для меня видеть смерть животного, намного больнее нежели смерть человека\
+1

Гадость какая! Встречаются совсем отчаянные случаи и вместо жалости вызывают зависть... За эстетикой не гонятся, а напрасно - красота главное во всем. ИМХО.

----------


## Blackwinged

*Night*
О, спасибо. Это скорее всего из-за буржуйского ip. К тому же у меня инет последние дни просто аццки глючит, даже эти два метра скачать невозможно.

----------


## falling_angel

> Лично для меня видеть смерть животного, намного больнее нежели смерть человека


 для почему тоже...

----------


## лена

Мне тоже животных жальче,у них никогда не бывает суицидальных мыслей,они всегда хотят жить Мне ещё ни одно животное не делало так больно как животное-человек Я вегетарианка,к слову И зверики не виноваты что человек устроил им такой ад,а не жизнь

----------


## margo078

насчет того что у животных не бывает суицидных мыслей это я с тобой поспорю.мне видеть смерть животного больнее чем смерть человека(конечно смотря какого человека)животные не могут причинить столько душевной боли и страдания

----------


## лена

> насчет того что у животных не бывает суицидных мыслей это я с тобой поспорю.мне видеть смерть животного больнее чем смерть человека(конечно смотря какого человека)животные не могут причинить столько душевной боли и страдания


  :shock: как это у них суицидальные мысли???????Если ты имеешь в виду хомячка который идя по столу  падает вниз,то просто у них нет  в мозгу ощущения высоты :lol: Нет ,а правда как так?

----------


## margo078

ну может это не мысли не знаю про был случай как на моих глазах собака под поезд скинулась,причем делала это явно не по случайности,звучит глупо но это реально

----------


## Fer()X

больно смотреть на самом деле на все на это,но люди сами это выбрали...это их выбор

----------


## margo078

лично я на это смотрю спокойно.

----------


## Rajtaro

Собственно, мне кажется,что проблема именно в том,что все на насилие спокойно смотрят.

----------


## h4te

не сказал бы, что что либо из увиденного вызывает во мне сколько нибудь плохие эмоци...ровно, как и хорошие... может в паре случаев чуточку зависти, но небольше...

----------


## MAJLbIXA

с психикой ничего не случилось...но вот чувство тошноты и дрожь не проходят...

...что-то подумалось...эти люди стали популярны после своей смерти...вернее благодаря ей...жесть...

----------


## CoBB1e

Посмотрел я на фотки... на какое-то мгновение мысли о смерти оставили меня... но не надолго... Мне порой жалко людей... Что касается распотрашенных внутреннстей, то у кого-то это вызывает отвращение, но лично у меня нет. Таково тело человека, и так оно устроено - что тут скажешь!
   А вот животных мне действительно более жалко нежели людей! Я просто с детства люблю животных! У меня был кот - умер от Фрискаса, жалко было, до сих пор вспоминаю! Может, в скором времени с ним встречусь! :wink:

----------


## MAJLbIXA

no comments...

 :Frown:

----------


## fucka rolla

это страшно!

----------


## Nalinana *=)

:shock: жесть...

----------


## blooddrakon

Когда первый раз смотришь, то когда после ее фоток в нормальном состоянии видишь такое......... даже оторопь берет.....

----------


## Lena

Некоторые пишут, что им пофиг как они будут выглядеть после смерти или что о них подумают, ведь их самих уже не будет и сами они это не увидят. _От меня_- А вы уверены? Вы уже умирали? (Клиническая смерть невсчет). Вы уверены, что после смерти ничего не будет? Вся планета в этом неуверена.

----------


## BlackBlood

> Некоторые пишут, что им пофиг как они будут выглядеть после смерти или что о них подумают, ведь их самих уже не будет и сами они это не увидят. _От меня_- А вы уверены? Вы уже умирали? (Клиническая смерть невсчет). Вы уверены, что после смерти ничего не будет? Вся планета в этом неуверена.


 я на 99% уверен что ничего не будет.


почему на 99%  а не на 100..... не знаю

----------


## Lena

*BlackBlood*
вот вот... тото же и оно  :Big Grin:   У меня уверенности 50 на 50.

----------


## BlackBlood

> Страшно, конечно что и говорить..
> 
> А вот (возможно многие видели,это в своё время облетело весь интернет) фото ЖИВОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА. 
> Опять же только :!: для уверенных в  своей психике!
> 
> http://www.cripo.com.ua/print.php?sect_id=5&aid=22539


  кто то на форуме написал что ".у хороших людей и мир хороший."


Разве она была плохим человеком?

----------


## BlackBlood

> *BlackBlood*
> вот вот... тото же и оно   У меня уверенности 50 на 50.


 тоже раньше думал что что будет... а недавно посмотрел на всё с точки строения человека , работы мозга и всего такого...

----------


## Lena

Я уже со всех точек зрения насмотрелась. :?  Начиталась... надумалась... А здесь вот все смотрят на это как на "ну и что"- вот так и думают люди о тех, кто ушел. И обо мне также будут думать, если и мое фото проскочит в подобной теме. 
*Вывод:* лучше ненадо! Незачем. Нет смысла. Если решать проблему нет смысла, то и убивать себя из-за нее тем более нет смысла. Конечно, если уже не выдерживаешь совсем, ну на края можно причинить себе телесную боль, а размазаться по асфальту, а потом червивые останки в закрытом гробу, а еще не дай Боже я все это увижу в послесмертном цикле,... фууу   Ну иво нафиг! 
 Лучше нормальная старушка Лена, добрая бабушка, которая всегда готовила отменные оладушки на завтрак, тихонечко отошла в мир иной и ее фотка с улыбкой МонаЛизы стоит в рамочке у внучат в  доме...

----------


## Anubis

А ежели помирать не в окружении внучат, а под забором или в вонючей богадельне, под издевательства сантарок? Вот тут-то и подумаешь....

----------


## Вия

прости,но жить всёравно нехочеться.(((

----------


## Scream

есть видео как паренёк лет 15 прыгал с 10 этажа... и упал на бетон и как беременная женщина упала с 3-го этажа на штырь...

но думаю не стоит такое вылажывать...

да и эта тема противоречит всем нормам морали и этики как на мое мнение...

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

на месте жаклин я бы давно бы умер

----------


## Beata

Жуть... no comment

----------


## Freezer2007

> на месте жаклин я бы давно бы умер


 +1) такая жизнь во много раз хуже смерти

----------


## Dita

Жутковато, возможно будет пох, но говорить об этом со 100% увереностью не стану.

----------


## Scream

вот фото ещё...: 

видел это собственными глазами....

парень кричал "мама я прыгаю", только на улице все почемуто ржали и орали : "трус малой, непрыгнет, родителям нервы только матает"

Но вот ризалт:

----------


## Freezer2007

*Scream*
а кой этаж был?

----------


## Scream

8-й 10 этажки

----------


## TUSKA

Ну вот последние фотки не так уж и страшны.Ну пролилось кровушки немного...
А долго по времени он летел?
Мне бы не хотелось,чтобы мой СУ обсуждался людьми именно так-трусиха,только нервы мотает.Я и так дура,неужели и в последних шагах,на последних секундах будет это видно?Когда же это кончится?

----------


## Scream

я незасикал, но казалось что это было вечно...

где-то пару секунд до 10 точно...

самое интререстно е возле меня стояли 2 бабки, как это парень приземлился так и они в обморок упали...


я буду прыгать в нелюдном месте если буду...

----------


## wwwww

*Scream*  ты не помнишь когда это парень упал, он был в сознании? Кто нибудь проверял жив он был ещё или нет? пульс проверяли?

скорую сразу вызвали или тока все обморок падали и кричали?

    А как он прыгал...также как на тренировках когда прыжок в длину выполняют или просто шагнул в пустоту?

----------


## Scream

парень около часа стаял на окне, скорая тоже с ментами долго дежкрили, в квартире с ним даже вроде психлог беседовал, прыгнул он, а не шагнул, немнлжко с розбегу, а что проверять  если мозги вытекли у него наружу (на фото невидно)... маму его жаль...

----------


## Hildebrandt25

На Deadhouse нечто подобное лицезрел. Шокирует.

----------


## Aero

> буду прыгать в нелюдном месте если буду...


 аналогично...причём лучше ночью...

----------


## U.F.O.

жесть....

----------


## Slipknot

ну.. не сказала бы. наверно все таки надо послушать мать и признать что я извращенка. раз мне даже мерзко не становится. ну))) не зря же я хотела стать патологоонатомом в 5 классе в школе)..
не знаю-говорили ли тут об этом.. не видела-ПОсмотрите фильм документальный: "лики смерти" ничего так фильмец). ну и естественно присказка-слабонервных просим даже не рыпаться. и уж темболее-для тех кому все это противно-не кушать во время просмотра. 
И ещё-те кто не может выносить зрелищь садирования над животными=тоже просьба не смотреть. Хрюшку там)) Жгли заживо.

----------


## U.F.O.

лики смерти смарел, тока какие именна не помню(их там вроде не одна часть).. и ищё чё то подобное смарел про вампироф.. не по собственной воле.. 


пока в больнице лежал видел не удачные попытки СУ при помащи огнистрелов... если ночными больничными коридорами соберёшся прогуляца до туалета, не дай бох это увидиш, груз до туалета точно не донисёш)))

----------


## dunkel

Жестока...ничего металичнее в жизни не видел  :twisted: 
а вообще ничего страшного, только немножко противно...

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Такой хренью только малышей пугать, но никак не меня. Более менее прилично там выглядела гонгрена на лице африканских жителей.



> Жестока...ничего металичнее в жизни не видел


 Пагодь... То есть ты хочешь сказать, что кладешь этих гадов в кипяток, они там визжят, краснеют и дохнут? XD

----------


## [underlover]

дэдхаус - крутой сайт. я давно его котирую.
в основном для лечения малолетник депрессующих)
да и так неплохой портальчик)

----------


## female07

чот фигня все.

----------


## NNN

Страшно, но скорее всего потому, что мы не можем себе представить, что такое НИЧЕГО не чувствовать, и что человек, снёсший себе пол-головы на самом деле достиг цели, и ему по сравнению с несчастным живым-- "хорошо."

----------


## Зерошпиль

Да... и даже после выстрела он еще секунд 10 признаки жизни проявлял

----------


## Ankou

всё это уже смотрела...а фотки...ёмана.я наверн,больной человек,но я их разглядывала с интересом и чтоб не запалиться,а то сижу боком к выходу и спиной к кровати,а там человек спит))))в дурку ведь упекут

----------


## Алечка

Фигня! Не получилось увидеть, не удалось..(

----------


## Troumn

> Да... и даже после выстрела он еще секунд 10 признаки жизни проявлял


 А выстрел в голову по сути не очень эффективен. Я знаю историю, когда ломом пол башки пробило, и ничего, мужик здоров, только ленивым стал.

----------


## Лазарус

лом - не пуля,он насквозь не пройдет.
выстрел в голову очень эффективен,если доведется увидеть - поймешь.

----------


## Snape

Ахрененная иллюстрация! И вдоль, и поперед, и в разрезе, и раком-боком... одна беда: где ж на нем искомый мозговой ствол?

----------


## Snape

> Я его обвел красным.


 Ахха, не сразу понял - спасибо! Так, получается, в ухо надо пулю пускать - не в висок? Хотя я раньше читал, что надежнее всего - в рот, в нёбо, по центру, в направлении вверх-назад.

----------


## Snape

Полагаю, если картечью из 12го калибра - то не "может порвать", а "не может не порвать"  :Cool:

----------


## Snape

Гранату хер купишь в магазине... а то б я уже противотанковой обзавелся, чтоб даже хоронить нечего было  :Wink:  тем более ее пофик где взрывать.

----------


## Yrok25

> Полагаю, если картечью из 12го калибра - то не "может порвать", а "не может не порвать"


 если речь идет о приставить к подбородку - содержание не будет иметь значения , т.к там одной реактивной струи должно хватить чтоб "натюрморт" в квартире получился   :Wink:

----------


## CRIME

> http://www.suicidemethods.net/pix/listpix.htm заходить только тем кто уверен в своей психике!!! Я серьёзно!!!
> 
> после увиденного долго не захочется умирать


  Зачем довать не рабочую ссылку Sorry, the page your requested could not be found, or no longer exists. ?

----------


## Милая Кися

Страшно конечно, но мне как-то пофиг как я буду выглядить после смерти

----------

